# SPSP Report



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

Caught my first striper of the year, see below picture. 

Fished SPSP from 1:30 to 3:00pm and got lucky with this small 17 ½ inch Striper. It didn’t put up any fight. I got it using bloodworms on a circle hook. According to my thermometer, the water was 44 degrees, but that may not be accurate.

If was fantastic just to get out to the water and wet a line, even if I didn’t catch anything. This little striper was icing on the cake for the day.

Met a couple P&S guys: Otter & Cast Daddy L. Nice meeting you guys!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Beats Sittin' At Home*

According to Shaggy, you couldn't catch stripers from SPSP this time of year. This is the third one I've heard of being caught in just a matter of days. Just another case of another so called expert being wrong. 

The moral of the story is: don't worry about what the experts tell you and just fish when you can fish. No telling what can happen.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Salty I think you are really pushing it my friend! It is a proven fact that you will catch fish earlier from the east side because the sun will raise the temps higher than the west side. I don't think he said that you will never catch any from SPSP. They completely flood the bay when they come in and in fact I bet they have been here for almost a month! BUT they don't even think about biting till the temps start breaking 40-42. Now keep dogging Shaggy out, I think your time here will be slim. Didn't you just move to NC anyway? Like you told Shaggy *DON'T LET THE DOOR HIT YOU IN THE ASS!!!!*  Hey Pauky Nice fish by the way!! There is bigger ones out there waiting for you! Tightlines!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Pauky & SD
#1 Why the fish on the ground, This is c&r should go right back in the water.#2 24" fish is a resident fish so he is just hanging around.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

oldsalt said:


> Pauky & SD
> #1 Why the fish on the ground, This is c&r should go right back in the water.#2 24" fish is a resident fish so he is just hanging around.



Good catch Oldsalt, you are always the one to make a big fuss about that everytime.  And I am with you. C&R season is for reeling them in quick, a quick pic and right back in the water. Now the sand doesn't kill em right away but it sure doesn't help em.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey saltydog,

Iffin' you was a suppoerter, youd see I have already addressed that issue of the resident stripers biting at SPSP, and so I wll leave it at that.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

FL 
Not making a fuss but I see a lot of guys playing with rock during C&R instead of releasing like is the intent of the law.If you are doing this why preach circle hooks??? Besides To cold to fish,but beware big   brother is watching!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

We covered this topic last year (see last post for DNR fisheries biologist's response).

I'll give the same answer to the lecturing that I gave then. Some folks might want to turn down the attitude a little. If you're going to call people out, make sure what you're saying is even remotely valid.

Nice fish, Pauky.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Old Salt ....don't you think you are pushing it a bit?*

Wow....Somone has been indoors to long.....Sheesh!!!!  C&R is catch and release , if the fish is OK...What the heck difference does it make if you take a picture of it on the sand.....Man, someone needs to lighten the heck up....    

The original poster was just trying to give a report....Then gets beat up for posting a pic....Wooooooohooooo....Glad Big Brother is watching! Sounds like to me someone is assuming the poster was keeping the fish! Aint that rude, crude and socially unacceptable for assuming! Me thinks, someone needs to lighten up.   

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Amen to that, brother. This is supposed to be fun. Heck, I spent all day fishing with diddly to show for it except a sunburn but I still had a great day: I got to hang out with friends and get the stench of winter off my rods (and promptly replaced it with skunk).

Some people just aren't happy unless they're running other people down. Probably just jealous Pauky's catching fish and they're not.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish Pauky.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

SaltyDog said:


> According to Shaggy, you couldn't catch stripers from SPSP this time of year. This is the third one I've heard of being caught in just a matter of days. Just another case of another so called expert being wrong.
> 
> The moral of the story is: don't worry about what the experts tell you and just fish when you can fish. No telling what can happen.



i dont know why people gotta act like this... boards and threads can leave a nasty taste in your mouth from one post..... 

neil...


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Paulky you sob*

...right after we left of course     

I've got some pics in the gallery of the whole day.

It was good to meet you as well - we'll see ya soon


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Glad to see a good turnout..*

Saw lots of pictures of stripers but quite a few of them were covered in blood. We are using circle hooks aren't we guys??? 

Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sandcrab said:


> Saw lots of pictures of stripers but quite a few of them were covered in blood.


The only one I saw that had a spot of blood on it was Hat's, and he said that came from a swallowed circle hook (it happens on some rare occasions). He cut the leader. Where are you seeing these others that are "covered in blood?"


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Sores on fish*

The one 19" rock that was caught at the peak yesterday evening had a skin sore, not like the big ulcers, but a little reddish "fungus" type of thing. They guy who hooked up with it, said that others had it.

Anyone know whats up with these. The fish looked otherwise healthy. Otter should have a pic of it and may post it.

Wondering if this is something we should be worried about. Anyone know??

Jeff


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

fyremanjef, it's called mycobacterium. It is contagious to humans, so don't get it on any open cuts on your hands.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Otter,

Yeah, about a half hour after you guys left I caught it. 

I had another nibble, but it didn't stay on.

I checked out your pics in the gallery, do you take your Jeep on the beaches and if so, do you like the way it handles and is the saltwater reeking havoc on the undercarriage? I'm looking to buy a 4x4 for the beach. I'm getting tired of hauling all my crap accross the sand.

Oh by the way, that fish I caught was released just fine. I had the camera ready; no waiting for boot up time. That fish was out of the water 30 to 60 seconds max. I sometimes wonder if it's safer and lower risk just to keep the fish on the ground; how many people here have picked up a fish and it wiggles right out of your hands and drops 3 feet to the ground? 

According to something I read on the Net, using one of these tools like in this picture is probably the best way to handle a striper...make sure you have your hands wet too so you don't take off the slime coat.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Who's that handsome fella?  

The lip grabber was a xmas gift from my #1 son. Figured I'd give it a try. After using it, it does logically seem to be better for the fish than holding it by the gills. No way it's gonna wiggle away from you either.
.


----------



## fisherman Steve (Apr 18, 2001)

*Way to Go!*

*Hello Pauky*,

I C&R'd my first couple of striper 14" & 17" at Metapeake on Sun, 3/13/05 after reading Hat80's post. I was using bloodworms for bait and fished from 3:30pm - 8:30pm. I saw a total of 9 rockfish caught and released from 8"-20".

The Big question is where are the Big Moma and Papa Rockfish?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

OH COME ON;ITS OK TO HAVE THEM ON THE SAND.He probily released the fish in a healthy manner.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Pauky said:


> Hey Otter,
> 
> 
> I checked out your pics in the gallery, do you take your Jeep on the beaches and if so, do you like the way it handles and is the saltwater reeking havoc on the undercarriage?


Sad to say I don't have 4x4  I bought my Jeep in FL (UCF tag on front   ) and they don't have nearly as many models with 4x4 installed down there.

I'm thinkin maybe just letting some air out of the tires and giving it a run if the sand's not too loose somewhere though.

congrats again on ur fish


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Thanks Pauky*

It Was Good To Meet You Also And Please Come Again And If You Have Any ?s Please Fill Free To Call Me. "l"


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Got an itch only a fish can scratch*

You guys are having all the fun without me. I didn't know fishiing could start this early in the season. Next year I won't make the same mistake. As a matter of fact, I think I will plan a fishing trip with my son next week. Where shall we go? Anybody have suggestions on a place to fish with my 8 year old Simeon? Some of you might remember him.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hookem, clean out your pm box...


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

OK. Done. You know I've been out of it for a while. I'm back now.


----------

